# Saddle Seat Cushions



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

The saddle I currently ride in was made by my boyfriend's grandma who was not worried about comfort! Just wondering if anyone uses a saddle seat cushion? If so what brand is it? Thanks!


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

I use a shear comfort sheepskin saddle saver, which I love. I ride in an orthoflex cross country saddle that fits my horse perfectly, but it is hard as a rock - the sheepskin makes it a bit squishier and also makes the seat more secure. I have also heard good things about the cashel tush cushion too, but I have never tried one.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the Cashel Tush Cushion but don't use it anymore as I have a different saddle. I used it for a few months and it works nicely. Now it is just sitting in the tack closet!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride in a sheepskin full saddle cover and _love_ it!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the Impact Gel sheepskin cushions.


----------



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

I LOVE the impact gel sheepskin cushions, and would swear by it. So comfy!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Your boyfriends grandpa made the saddle? Does he do that for a living? That is really cool. I suspect it takes a great deal of effort to make a saddle. Does it fit the horse well?

I also agree that the gel seats are really comfy and cool.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Inga, his grandma made it. She used to have her own leather shop but no longer does since shes older. I imagine it took her a good amount of time to make this particular one... It has her name on it and a bunch of different animals on it and yes it fits my hose well


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of the saddle. Nothing like an old custom made saddle.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the saddle. My favorite part is the little acorn )


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for the morning treat! Take care of it. You don't see a lot of carving like that.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Deluxe Horse Saddle Seat Cushion Brown | eBay

I think I'd be inclined to go with something like this. It will protect the old saddle as well as cushion you.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! I just recently soaped it up but we went on a ride last night to move cows and I'm sure it's pretty dusty right now. Thanks for the seat cushion suggestion, I like that one!


----------

